# 337 OEM BBS RC's offset and width.



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

Anyone know the offset and width of the RC's that VW uses on the 337 GTI.
I want some RC's but most that I have seen in 18" are slightly dished and not flat like the ones used on the 337. 
Please someone help me, I want to get the right wheels.
Thanks in advance
Jamie


----------



## genxguy (May 26, 2002)

*Re: 337 OEM BBS RC's offset and width. (5.0 eater)*

18x7.5, 38mm offset.


----------



## 5.0 eater (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: 337 OEM BBS RC's offset and width. (genxguy)*

Thanks alot.
Jamie


----------

